# Houston Rockets plan to trade Thomas Robinson to free up cap space for run at Dwight Howard



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

> The Houston Rockets are determined to trade forward Thomas Robinson – the fifth pick in the 2012 NBA draft – to create salary-cap space for the pursuit of Los Angeles Lakers' free-agent superstar Dwight Howard, league sources told Yahoo! Sports.
> 
> The Rockets have made clear to multiple rival teams that they plan to accept the best offer to move Robinson and eliminate his $3.52 million salary for the 2013-14 season.
> 
> ...


http://sports.yahoo.com/news/nba--houston-rockets-trying-to-trade-thomas-robinson-to-free-up-cap-space-for-run-at-dwight-howard-215915027.html


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

Gotta think someone is willing to take a chance on him.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Hell if you just want to give him away, yeah someone will take him


----------



## BigE (Jun 11, 2003)




----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Rockets trade Thomas Robinson to Trail Blazers

I guess the trade link never made it's way into this thread.


----------

